# Running sheep and goats on field after final cutting



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I won't be able to get dairy manure spread on my fields from MSU this year as they'll be using it all for themselves. I have one field that I can't put any chemicals on, so chemical fertilizer is out of the question.

One of my customers had a proposition for me: after the final cutting (usually in September), could he run his 20 sheep and goats on the field (use net fencing to rotate them through the field) to graze and add manure back to the field. He would run them for as long as the grass sustains, but he thought around 30 days. IF this is a good idea, it would be beneficial to us both.

So the question is--would there be benefit to me? The amount of manure generated from 20 sheep on 7 acres over a month's time doesn't seem very substantial. Or would it do more harm than good to the grass. I cut grass at 4", figure give it a few weeks post-cutting to let it grow back to 6 inches, then turn them loose on it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

There would be benefits if he rotates them properly. Not to let them graze it down to bare dirt and if extremely wet not to put them out.

A little manure from them would be better than nothing. What type of grass?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The manure from grazing would not be a gain,They eat it and they crap it out.So fertility would be a wash.Actualy some loss if they are not supplemented with other feed.

Plants are putting nutrients in their roots in the fall before going dormant to help survive the winter.So it could be hard on the plants to be grazed down before dormancy especially if over grazed.For the plants health you are better off grazing after dormancy after the plant has built root reserves.

It would be different if it were your animals and needed the feed.

You would risk more of a chance to winter kill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> The manure from grazing would not be a gain,They eat it and they crap it out.So fertility would be a wash.Actualy some loss if they are not supplemented with other feed.
> 
> Plants are putting nutrients in their roots in the fall before going dormant to help survive the winter.So it could be hard on the plants to be grazed down before dormancy especially if over grazed.For the plants health you are better off grazing after dormancy after the plant has built root reserves.
> 
> ...


+1

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> The manure from grazing would not be a gain,They eat it and they crap it out.So fertility would be a wash.Actualy some loss if they are not supplemented with other feed.
> 
> Plants are putting nutrients in their roots in the fall before going dormant to help survive the winter.So it could be hard on the plants to be grazed down before dormancy especially if over grazed.For the plants health you are better off grazing after dormancy after the plant has built root reserves.
> 
> ...


 This is how it made sense in my mind. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Any other manure sources closer than MSU? I would assume there's some decent sized dairies you could ask out k-zoo way? Try calling your local elevator/feed mill for contacts?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

MrLuggs said:


> Any other manure sources closer than MSU? I would assume there's some decent sized dairies you could ask out k-zoo way? Try calling your local elevator/feed mill for contacts?


The MSU dairy farm is only 2 miles up the road from me. There is one other dairy farm in the area but they are probably 8 miles away.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, right, heh, was thinking you were getting it from East Lansing


----------

